# Trait d'union dans les noms d'églises et les noms de rues



## Parigigi

Bonjour,

je voulais connaître la règle pour l'usage du trait d'union dans les noms d'églises et les noms de rues.

Par exemple : 

"Notre Dame de Paris" ou "Notre-Dame-de-Paris" et la version racourcie "Notre Dame" ou "Notre-Dame". La règle est-elle systématique ? ("Sainte-Geneviève-des-Ardents" ou "Sainte Geneviève des Ardents"). Est-ce qu'il faut simplement choisir l'une ou l'autre ponctuation et s'y tenir définitivement ?

Merci beaucoup pour les précisions !


----------



## Dunes

_Le lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_ précise l'usage des tirets pour les noms de rues : 
"Les noms, les adjectifs et les verbes qui individualisent [les] noms communs d'espèces de rue [cad : rue, boulevard, place...] prennent toujours une capitale initiale. Dans une dénomination composée, tous les éléments, à l'exception de l'article initial, sont liés par un trait d'union (sauf dans les adresses postales qui sont soumises au règles du Code postal)." 
Les exemples donnés sont notamment : 
- l'avenue La Motte-Piquet
- l'avenue de la Porte des Lilas
- le pont Neuf
- la rue du Chat-qui-Pêche, 
- la rue du Général-de-Gaulle
- la rue Eugène-Sue
etc.

Pour ce qui est des églises, en tant que monuments ou lieux de cultes (càd pas en tant qu'unité administrative ou morale) : église s'écrit sans capitale initiale et, pour le reste, on applique la règle de composition précédemment évoquée : l'église Saint-Germain-des-Près, l'église Notre-Dame-de-Paris.

Mais évidemment, cela dépend du niveau plus ou moins soigné/strict de typographie visé...


----------



## Parigigi

Ok. Et donc la "Basilique des Saints-Apôtres-Pierre-et-Paul" ?


----------



## Dunes

Si c'est en France, oui même si c'est curieux, en effet. Est-ce vraiment son nom exact ? (et, _a priori_, "basilique sans "B") 
En résumé, comme tu le disais : 
- Pas d'abréviations 
- Des tirets entre les mots (sauf dans les adresses avec Code Postal)

Pour info, ces règles se trouvent dans le : _Lexique des règles en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_, Paris, Imprimerie nationale, 2002. 
Ce petit livre concis et précis est une mine de renseignements typographiques (à l'exclusion de tout autre question).


----------



## Parigigi

Merci, merci beaucoup.
Cette basilique est mentionnée partout avec une majuscule, alors...


----------



## dupo

Je suis toujours étonné de voir : "Avenue du Maréchal-Juin", place Général-De Gaulle, etc

Idem pour les navires, tanks, avions, etc etc

On m'explique que le tiret sert à bien indiquer qu'il ne s'agit pas du lieu de résidence de cette personnalité, mais que cela forme un tout, un nouveau nom

A ce compte-là, en suivante cette logique, on pourrait généraliser cet usage aux noms communs utilisés pour désigner les rues : la "rue des Petites Abeilles" devrait-elle s'écrire "rue des Petites-Abeilles" pour bien montrer qu'on n'y trouvera pas de ruches ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La règle (si elle existe)


> le tiret sert à bien indiquer qu'il ne s'agit pas du lieu de résidence de cette personnalité


serait l'exemple-type de la règle inutile, issue d'un besoin compulsif de créer des règles et non du besoin de résoudre un problème !

Maintenant, les municipalités sont libres du choix des noms des rues et de leur orthographe; vouloir leur imposer ou interdire l'usage du trait d'union, ou des majuscules, serait également vouloir créer une règle qui ne répondrait à aucun autre besoin que de créer des règles...


----------



## roze

Mais cet usage est bel et bien généralisé aux noms communs utilisés pour les noms de rue, notamment.
Donc, oui, on écrirait bien la rue des Petites-Abeilles, comme on écrit bien la rue des Quatre-Frères-Peignot, la rue du Chat-qui-Pêche, etc.


----------



## dupo

roze said:


> Donc, oui, on écrirait bien la rue des Petites-Abeilles, comme on écrit bien la rue des Quatre-Frères-Peignot, la rue du Chat-qui-Pêche, etc.



Dans le cas des Frères Peignot, il s'agit de personnes ayant existé, donc d'un nom propre.

Mais ce principe (à défaut de règle) s'applique à tout, absolument tout en France dès lors que le nom est "officiel" : plaque de rue, navire...

On trouve même une curieuse adaptation de ce principe dans le célèbre demi-pseudonyme Alain-Fournier, ce qui est tout de même un comble (puisque cela vise à recréer un nom et un prénom)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Mais ce principe (à défaut de règle) s'applique à tout, absolument tout en France


Où avez-vous trouvé cela ?

Attention à _usage *généralisé*_ !
Si vous prenez par exemple la "rue des petites écuries", Paris X, vous verrez que les adresses sont tantôt donnée avec un trait d'union, tantôt sans.
Et si, grâce à Google Maps, vous "visitez" la rue, vous verrez que les plaques de rue ne comportent pas de tiret...

Edit - Dupo, je pense que vous voulez en fait parler des noms de rue _dans les livres_ et non dans les villes...
Dans les villes, les villes font comme elles veulent !
Mais habituellement, dans le livres, la typographie comporte des tirets pour bien "délimiter" le nom de la rue, que ce soit pour les noms propres ou les noms communs.


----------



## dupo

C'est récent alors, excusez-moi, mais convenez que chaque fois qu'une personnalité est citée dans le nom d'une rue, il y a des tirets en France (en Angleterre, en Belgique... on ne "colle" pas... en Allemagne oui)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Dupo, j'ai édité mon post précédent, parce que je pense que vous vouliez parler des noms de rues _dans les livres_.

La règle du trait d'union dans les livre est très fluctuantes - certains auteurs veulent l'imposer, d'autres le condamnent - toujours le besoin de faire des règles !
L'article Wiki sur le trait d'union le montre bien - cf le paragraphe "Noms des entités politiques et administratives", mais aussi le paragraphe précédent "Acceptation des règles typographiques"...


----------



## roze

Heureusement en tout cas que les panneaux des rues ne font pas autorité (ni d'ailleurs Wikipédia). Les panneaux vitriots par exemple sont libellés ainsi : rue federico garcia lorca ; la RATP a une station intitulée Bréguet-Sabin…
Comme vous l'écrivez, les traits d'union servent à délimiter les noms, je ne trouve pas qu'ils soient arbitraires ni superflus, ils donnent une information supplémentaire.
Si je vais voir Notre-Dame, on sait que je vais à la cathédrale et non voir la Vierge ; si je suis à Gare-du-Nord, je ne suis pas précisément à la gare du Nord, etc.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

roze said:


> Comme vous l'écrivez, les traits d'union servent à délimiter les noms, je ne trouve pas qu'ils soient arbitraires ni superflus, ils donnent une information supplémentaire.
> [...] si je suis à Gare-du-Nord, je ne suis pas précisément à la gare du Nord, etc.


Mais si j'écris "j'étais hier avenue Henri-Martin", le trait d'union n'apporte pas vraiment de précision par rapport à "avenue Henri Martin"...
On est dans la plupart du temps dans la convention typographique, donc dans le choix personnel (ou le choix de l'éditeur).


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour, 
La règle en français est de mettre un trait d'union entre l'adjectif "Saint" ou "Sainte" et le nom qui le suit quand il s'agit d'un nom propre de lieu, de monument, de rue... (la Sainte-Chapelle). 
Mais faut-il appliquer cette règle y compris lorsqu'il s'agit de vocables étrangers et, en l'occurrence, italiens ? 
Donc : faut-il écrire en français "la basilique de Santa-Cecilia" ou bien "la basilique de Santa Cecilia" ?


----------



## SwissPete

A cette page de wiki, c'est écrit sans trait d'union.


----------



## Dunes

Merci. 
Mais l'écriture de cette page me semble fautive (de fait, la règle ne semble pas très souvent appliquée), puisque le nom de Santa Cecilia a été francisé en Sainte Cécile, sans qu'on y ajoute le trait d'union requis ?


----------



## Xence

D'après l'Institut Géographique National (France), "_Les noms de saints dans les langues régionales et étrangères ne comportent jamais de trait d'union. Exemples: Santa Maria, Santa Croce (Sainte-Marie, Sainte-Croix, corse)_"

Charte de Toponymie du territoire français (PDF, p. 18)


----------



## agnelo

dupo said:


> Je suis toujours étonné de voir : "Avenue du Maréchal-Juin", *place Général-De Gaulle*, etc



Cet exemple m'interpelle (même s'il me semble qu'il faudrait écrire place du Général-De Gaulle).
Je cherche la graphie "correcte" de "boulevard Jean-De La Fontaine".
Le _Lexique_ ne dit rien sur le sujet*. Google donne évidemment toutes les combinaisons possibles.
D'après la BDL - si j'ai bien compris - il faudrait écrire "boulevard Jean-De La Fontaine".

Je cite le passage:



> Lorsque les éléments du spécifique constituent un nom de personne et qu’ils contiennent un article (_le_, _la_) ou une préposition (_de_), ces derniers ne doivent pas être suivis d’un trait d’union; ils forment, avec le ou les mots suivants, un seul élément. On les écrit d’ailleurs avec une majuscule initiale.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> 
> -  45, rue Monseigneur-De Laval
> 
> -  122, rue De La Chevrotière



Qu'en pensez-vous?

* Je rectifie: Le _Lexique_ donne en fait "rue du Général-de-Gaulle", comme cité plus haut dans un autre post. En suivant cette logique, il faudrait écrire "boulevard Jean-de-la-Fontaine".
Sur ce plan, il semblerait que les typographies françaises et québécoises diffèrent. Et il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que les Belges ne mettent pas de trait d'union du tout dans les adresses.


----------



## Maître Capello

agnelo said:


> Le _Lexique_ donne en fait "rue du Général-de-Gaulle", comme cité plus haut dans un autre post. En suivant cette logique, il faudrait écrire "boulevard Jean-de-la-Fontaine".


Exactement. 



agnelo said:


> D'après la BDL - si j'ai bien compris - il faudrait écrire "boulevard Jean-De La Fontaine".


La suggestion de la BDL diffère sensiblement de l'usage en Europe où les lexiques recommandent de mettre un trait d'union partout. Quoi qu'il en soit, le rôle général du trait d'union est avant tout de joindre des termes plus étroitement qu'une simple espace. Il est donc aberrant de vouloir joindre _Jean_ et _de_ plus étroitement que _de_, _la_ et _Fontaine_ ! 

C'est par ailleurs une hérésie d'affubler les particules nobiliaires et les articles d'une majuscule. C'est d'ailleurs d'autant plus curieux que généralement les Québécois s'opposent farouchement aux usages anglophones, la « majusculite » étant l'usage prévalent en anglais… La BDL n'est en fait même pas cohérente puisqu'elle recommande ailleurs de ne pas mettre de majuscule aux particules nobiliaires, mais aux articles oui ! 


> L’article _le_ ou _la_ qui fait partie intégrante des noms de famille prend la majuscule.
> 
> *Exemples : *- Jean de *La* Fontaine […]
> 
> La particule _de_ ou _d’_ (forme élidée) qui précède un nom, noble ou non, et qu’on appelle _particule nobiliaire_ ou _particule patronymique_, s’écrit avec une minuscule. Il en va de même pour les formes contractées _du_ (_de + le_) et _des_ (_de_ + _les_).


----------

